# IDENT Service für Q-net Trust einrichten



## monzon (19. Januar 2005)

Hallo, wie vielleicht bekannt kann man mit einen BNC(ich benutze psyBNC) nur 5 Verbindungen ins Q-net machen von einer IP, es seidem man hat Trust. Um Trust zubekommen muss man einen IDENT Service auf dem Root-Server installieren.
 Jetzt die Frage:

 1. Welche IDENT gibt es, woher bekomme ich sie.
 2. Der psybnc läuft unter meinen Account(bin kein root Admin), muss es ein root Admin machen? Wenn ja bitte wie, hab nichts gescheites gefunden das mir helfen kann.
 3. quasi Anleitung

 Vielen Dank im Vorraus


----------



## Helmut Klein (19. Januar 2005)

Nächstes mal bitte vorher die Suchfunktion betätigen.

http://www.tutorials.de/tutorials157935.html&highlight=oidentd

sowie

http://psybnc.cynapses.org/?lang=en&show=oidentd


----------

